# Getting clothes dyed professionally?



## MissSherry (23 Mar 2009)

Hi there, 

Does anyone know of somewhere in Dublin to get a dress dyed professionally? It's an expensive dress so i don't want to risk making a mess of it myself.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Determined (24 Mar 2009)

Try craft cleaners in Baggott st. If they don't do it they will recommend someone but to be honest I doubt you'll find anyone. Dye success will be dependent on fabric and also threads used in original make up.
Regardless of who does the dying, if the fabric, trims, thread etc are all of a different composition they will dye up different shades.
Good Luck


----------

